# Latest National Marine Fishery Meeting



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Good news out of the latest National Marine Fishery Meeting:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thought you were gone?



Wormy ass red grouper don’t eat good either.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Only for the haters. Love sharing with the real sportsmen/women of Pensacola.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Only for the haters. Love sharing with the real sportsmen/women of Pensacola.


Sammy Spammy


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Only for the haters. '' CASE IN POINT "Nobody gives a shat about your raggedy ass charter boat."
Far from the real people, real sportsmen/women, of Pensacola.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bob,
i think you have successfully lost your audience here on the pff. it might be time for you to move on to better grounds.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Better grounds is with the real sportsmen/women of pff.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Harbison said:


> Better grounds is with the real sportsmen/women of pff.


so, does this mean your backpedaling and are not leaving?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Only leaving the haters!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Only leaving the haters!


 So your leaving evrybody?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so you're doing exactly what biden did. backpedaling "i won't sign it unless it's in tandem with the human infrastructure bill." "well, i didn't mean i would veto it and not sign it." wtf?

"i'm outa here." well, "only leaving the haters."
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will still be here for the real sportsmen/women; not the real losers...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Nobody gives a shat about your raggedy ass charter boat.


You need to take your negative shit for brains ass to another site. I love Red Groper and fish on charter boats once in awhile. We need to work togather.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Will still be here for the real sportsmen/women; not the real losers...


Does that stripper at Sammys still get on here? Or did all the horn dogs on here run her off? I know yall had good intentions on taking her boy fishing and being a father figure. But that's the last girl I've seen on this forum


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

old school said:


> You need to take your negative shit for brains ass to another site. I love Red Groper and fish on charter boats once in awhile. We need to work togather.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"We need to work togather." Absolutely!
"Nobody gives a shat about your raggedy ass charter boat." Far from the Pensacola my granddaughter, grandchildren, and great grandchildren love so much...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

old school said:


> You need to take your negative shit for brains ass to another site. I love Red Groper and fish on charter boats once in awhile. We need to work togather.


wow, bill, is that you? haven't heard from you in a while. you still in atl?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I like watermelon too


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

joey,
with all these girly jokes, my dough is starting to rise. lol.
jack


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

Quit acting like a jerk Joey. No need for that!


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Anybody care to give a synopsis of what was in the meeting video so I don't have to watch?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably a good idea to stay away; too 'deep' for you!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MastaBlasta said:


> Anybody care to give a synopsis of what was in the meeting video so I don't have to watch?


Real shitty editing job putting the NMFS logo on it. Then a charter guy talks about being able to catch more red grouper and that they are superiorer to stupid cc fishers cause they are monitored by the gubment.

George Washington would be so proud that we now brag that we are more compliant than others.....


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Harbison said:


> Probably a good idea to stay away; too 'deep' for you!


Wasn't trying to bash you, I'm not here for that. Just genuinely inquiring about the new info. I prefer to read vs watch a video.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Larrikin said:


> Quit acting like a jerk Joey. No need for that!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

MastaBlasta said:


> Wasn't trying to bash you, I'm not here for that. Just genuinely inquiring about the new info. I prefer to read vs watch a video.


 Most of the talk was about charters having to electronically provide information. When they leave the docks, they have to report time departing, destination, number of passengers and cost. Upon return, they report the amount of catch. He said the commercial guys have been doing this and now charter/headboats are too. I think it is a good idea for charters and headboats to report their catch. He wasn't specific on how the Red Grouper population will be helped as well as help charter fishing but evidently something has passed which i need to look up.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"I prefer to read vs watch a video."
Fantastic! Problem is many do not think watching a video is worth their time; more less reading. 
This video was an introduction to Red Grouper regulations for all & the future of our sport. Better accountability is needed by both the charter/head boat sectors as well as the recreational folks. 
Better accountability and knowledge is the key to better fishing. NOT THIS... "Real shitty editing job putting the NMFS logo on it. Then a charter guy talks about being able to catch more red grouper and that they are superiorer (SIC) to stupid cc fishers cause they are monitored by the gubment." Another perfect example as to how NOAA can control the vast majority so easily. 
Divide & Conquer is the name of the game!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "I prefer to read vs watch a video."
> Fantastic! Problem is many do not think watching a video is worth their time; more less reading.
> This video was an introduction to Red Grouper regulations for all & the future of our sport. Better accountability is needed by both the charter/head boat sectors as well as the recreational folks.
> Better accountability and knowledge is the key to better fishing. NOT THIS... "Real shitty editing job putting the NMFS logo on it. Then a charter guy talks about being able to catch more red grouper and that they are superiorer (SIC) to stupid cc fishers cause they are monitored by the gubment." Another perfect example as to how NOAA can control the vast majority so easily.
> Divide & Conquer is the name of the game!


Thanks for putting in the "(SIC)" and proving that you didn't get that it was spelled that way on purpose. NOAA isn't controlling shit here. They got your capt. hubbard by the short and curlys, though.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"NOAA isn't controlling shit here"
So much for knowledge. 
A NOAA dream come true! Another prime example as to how NOAA uses us to control us. We are our own worst enemy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok. You have outwitted us all. 

In the interest of disclosure, do you receive ANY compensation from Hubbard's? ANY at all, like free trips, meals, money, etc.? Just seems a bit odd that you fill up all the forums with their stuff just for the sake of being a "sportsman". You go on their boat a lot, do you pay for the trip and just take pics and not fish? Is the trip comped for all the free publicity you give them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Ok. You have outwitted us all.
> 
> In the interest of disclosure, do you receive ANY compensation from Hubbard's? ANY at all, like free trips, meals, money, etc.? Just seems a bit odd that you fill up all the forums with their stuff just for the sake of being a "sportsman". You go on their boat a lot, do you pay for the trip and just take pics and not fish? Is the trip comped for all the free publicity you give them?


He owns a piece of the boat.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Ok. You have outwitted us all"
Not my intent. We are "all" in this together. 

"In the interest of disclosure, do you receive ANY compensation from Hubbard's?"
Good question. Thanks for asking.
"He owns a piece of the boat." News to me! What "piece" is that? 
Have not been on a Hubbard's boat, or any boat, in a long time. My intent is not to give "free publicity" but to share the best of our state. Hubbard's has been taking the peoples of Florida fishing ever since 1928. They have survived that long because they are the best. In addition to Hubbard's, I also often share what Woos'nWater Magazine offers the real sportsman/women of the Sunshine State. They too are the best of the best. I receive absolutely NOTHING from either. 
"just for the sake of being a "sportsman" 
To me sharing in being a "sportsman" is payback for living a lifetime in Paradise.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bob,
you would relieve yourself if you would quit posting on this forum. go at it, boy, but just don't bring us down with your "holyier-than- tho bs just bc you're the oldest fisherman.
jack


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I’ve been here a long time fellas, and I really don’t get all the hostility. I get how he can rub you the wrong way, but just don’t read his threads. That simple. I don’t know him from Adam, but I would bet dollars to doughnuts he’s a pretty good guy who just loves the outdoors. You don’t have to be his best friend, but I think we can respect him.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MikeH said:


> I’ve been here a long time fellas, and I really don’t get all the hostility. I get how he can rub you the wrong way, but just don’t read his threads. That simple. I don’t know him from Adam, but I would bet dollars to doughnuts he’s a pretty good guy who just loves the outdoors. You don’t have to be his best friend, but I think we can respect him.


i think you may have missed the point. an out-of -town charter head-boat is reporting to the pff 'general discussion' or "out of the area":, how many fish they catch that are trash fish up here but they sell the idea that it is a gold-medal-winner of the best tasting fish in the gulf." i can explain it to you, but i can't understand it for you." lol.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"quit posting on this forum"
Suggest if you do not want to participate in sharing our Florida with me the solution is simple... "just don’t read his threads"
But to say... 'I do not like this so you should not like it either' is a great example of egocentric to the max.
"I’ve been here a long time fellas, and I really don’t get all the hostility." Nor do I.
I share on pff because many love to hear about and share the real Florida with me.
Examples:

"Nice report, as always!"

" Always enjoy viewing your fishing photos "

'Always' is why I do what I do!

"I would bet dollars to doughnuts he’s a pretty good guy who just loves the outdoors"
That's a bet you sir are sure to win!

"an out-of -town charter head-boat is reporting"
I am reporting not the head-boat. I have absolutely NOTHING to do with Hubbard's nor they with me.
"best tasting fish in the gulf."
May not be the best, but very good. As far as the best suggest trying Scamp Grouper or Hogfish.
"i can explain it to you" Please do! So far you... " have missed the point "


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bob,
if you don't quit harassing the pff members, i am going to suggest "ban" from this website.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"harassing the pff members"
My intention is to share with the real sportsmen/women of pff; not to 'harass!'

" i am going to suggest "ban" from this website. "
Suggest a "ban" on things like this would be more appropriate...
'when you ask Santa for 'a rice cooker' but he heard 'a nice hooker'


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

jack2 said:


> bob,
> if you don't quit harassing the pff members, i am going to suggest "ban" from this website.
> jack


Bob is not harassing the pff members! None of you on this forum likes a cancel culture statement (ban from this site) you are suggesting. I've never met the guy, but he has provided a lot of good stories on here. He quit going on the Hubbard trips several years ago, as his health has made those trips a thing of the past (his post said it a few years back). Some of you just get a kick out of giving members a hard time. Joey's post were really over the line. Grow up and get off your high horse. If he calls a fish by the wrong name, just correct him if you think you are helping people learn the correct name. I've learned a lot reading most of the posts on here. Even you Joey, I like hearing about your new boat and the big catfish you catch. Move on past this issue! Please.
Doug S


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i think you may have missed the point. an out-of -town charter head-boat is reporting to the pff 'general discussion' or "out of the area":, how many fish they catch that are trash fish up here but they sell the idea that it is a gold-medal-winner of the best tasting fish in the gulf." i can explain it to you, but i can't understand it for you." lol.
> jack


You see an “out of town charter head boat” I see an old man who is unable to fish anymore and that likes to tell stories and share pictures of back when he could. So you can ridicule, belittle and troll all his posts, or you could just ignore them. At the end of the day It has more effect on your life then it does mine. I can explain it to you but I can’t understand it for you. Lol


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MikeH said:


> You see an “out of town charter head boat” I see an old man who is unable to fish anymore and that likes to tell stories and share pictures of back when he could.


According to Bob, many of his pictures are recent and current. How does he get them if he doesn't go on their boats anymore?

To answer one person's question about the vid, the video was a NMFS logo spliced into what is basically an interview with <gasp in surprise> Dylan Hubbard talking about how he's excited to suck up to the government and work on ways to maximize his 'share of the quota.' 

But to the point of why people are giving him a hard time, you forgot to mention misleading tourists into thinking they are catching snapper when they are catching grunts and then explaining it away by using an alternate spelling of a word. Till he did that I just ignored his constant Hubbards marketing posts. He calls it sharing for sportsmen and women, but his posts are pretty much always about Hubbards... not just the fish, but the crew, how they do their trips, what services and types of trips they offer, the cooking, the lodging... but doesn't want to 'call a spade a spade' as he put it... *marketing and promotion*. I mean if he can't fish any more and hasn't been on their boats, how does he get all these nicely edited photo layouts of their boat and catches? Marketing and promotion. Fine. Just do it where it's supposed to be, but when called on these things he shits on us and says 'it must be a pensaocola thing,' then in all caps says 'I'M LEAVING' but then is back calling us haters and implying we're not real sportsmen and women.

The other posts I've seen have been where he talks about policy decisions that work in favor of the large head boat operations and in the long run against recreational anglers, but then shits on us again saying how we're letting them divide us.... they ARE dividing us, that's the point of 'Sector Separation' (which he was in favor of back when he posted about that too, many moons back).

So yeah, I am no fan of 'Harbison', as I'm sure he's no fan of me either at this point, but again I was fine to let the posts go and just ignore them (which I have done countless times) till he started posting about misleading tourists calling grunts 'grey snapper (but says it's ok because we spell it grey not gray)', then puffing up and telling us we're all not real sportsmen because we don't like that he's doing that. That finally got under my skin enough to say something and he's been sparring with me / us ever since in these last couple threads, and here we are.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nailed it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

A average guy can’t even keep fish 10 months out of the year and this clown wants to rub everyone’s nose in it on a weekly basis. Take that poor pitiful oldman crap somewhere else. Dudes a tool.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

By definition most all of "harbison"'s or "DeeDee"'s threads here and at various other forums are spam. Look up the definition of spam:

"Spamming remains economically viable because advertisers have no operating costs beyond the management of their mailing lists, servers, infrastructures, IP ranges, and domain names, and it is difficult to hold senders accountable for their mass mailings. The costs, such as lost productivity and fraud, are borne by the public and by Internet service providers, which have added extra capacity to cope with the volume."

When you create an ad for some company from info sent via the company and then paste it across the internet at several forums it's an ad for a company and pure spam. Nothing to do with paying back anything to the wonderful Pensacola sportsmen.

He's fed the info straight off the boat probably from employee's as he said so in other forums:

"My partner, John Martin, knows you are scheduled for 11/22. He is the fishing adviser on the Florida Fisherman ll.
His photography will be passed on to me for editing & publishing."

If you are editing and publishing it's not posting to a forum as a member for praise of your state it's editing and publishing. And its been his standard operating procedure for years. New Jersey? Really?:





__





Print Page - Florida Middle Grounds on Fire






njsaltwaterfisherman.com





Quick someone post his calling a spade a spade picture......

I think this forum makes it's money off of advertising from views so he's the perfect poster for ad generation, just ask him. But I doubt he even realizes that fact.

Nothing says you love your state more than pimping it out.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Our local captains and boats do not disrespect in this way but this out of the area dude does. Just for the sake of fishing my big arse. Spammer, no question about it. All because he/you got greedy and posted in the wrong section for more views. We never noticed or paid much attention when he/you posted in the "out of the area" section. Congrats Harbi, you got our attention and instead of apologizing, like you should have, you doubled down on dumbass. You mistook our kindness and lack of giving a shit for stupidity and took advantage. Which was your mistake. I don't know if your 17 or 70 but own it and move on.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Can someone point me into the direction of the female anglers?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Roll tide. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

MikeH said:


> You see an “out of town charter head boat” I see an old man who is unable to fish anymore and that likes to tell stories and share pictures of back when he could. So you can ridicule, belittle and troll all his posts, or you could just ignore them. At the end of the day It has more effect on your life then it does mine. I can explain it to you but I can’t understand it for you. Lol


Very simple solution, If you don't like it.....don't look at it. Personally, I enjoyed seeing his posts. Advertising for them or not, just like seeing pics of all that fish. Just like when we used to see all the fish that the Purple Haze would post till people started crying about it..... Sorry Gene and Tim


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Lot of Sensitive Sally's on here. Isn't grunts and grits a big thing in the Keys? Also, Harbison, if you haven't figured out why we call them ruby red lips then you must be blind...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1079318
> 
> 
> I like watermelon too


Stop stop stop. You win with this meme. Resume activities tomorrow. Lol 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Ya think this dead horse could be beat anymore! There are several other posts that are requesting help from you folks. Seems like a better way to spend time if you are truly concerned about local fishing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

stevenattsu said:


> Can someone point me into the direction of the female anglers?


On the beach you'll find the finest female fishermen in Pensacola.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

they sure look like they could handle a stiff rod. lol.
jack


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

ST1300rider said:


> On the beach you'll find the finest female fishermen in Pensacola.
> 
> View attachment 1079348


I Like my Women like I LIKE my Chicken....HOT JUICY and Southern FRIED!!!😃


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> On the beach you'll find the finest female fishermen in Pensacola.
> 
> View attachment 1079348


Dammit Man!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Very simple solution, If you don't like it.....don't look at it. Personally, I enjoyed seeing his posts. Advertising for them or not, just like seeing pics of all that fish. Just like when we used to see all the fish that the Purple Haze would post till people started crying about it..... Sorry Gene and Tim "

I love to share what our Florida has to offer everyone, including the sportsmen/women of the beautiful Pensacola area. My intent is to share what I really believe in, Florida. I have hunted all over Florida, Georgia, Tennessee, Kentucky, Maine, and New Mexico. I will take Florida over any and all. I have fished Tampa Bay as well as the Gulf of Mexico for over 1/2 a century, love it!
I have '0' interest in Hubbard's Marina. I share their catches because they are the best of the best
Catches like this are a regular thing:


In addition, I am a fan of history. In all by research I have found no marina with a tradition even close to Hubbard's:




If anyone is familiar with catches like this and or a history to match... Please share!

"Bob is not harassing the pff members! None of you on this forum likes a cancel culture statement (ban from this site) you are suggesting. I've never met the guy, but he has provided a lot of good stories on here. He quit going on the Hubbard trips several years ago, as his health has made those trips a thing of the past (his post said it a few years back). Some of you just get a kick out of giving members a hard time. Joey's post were really over the line. Grow up and get off your high horse. If he calls a fish by the wrong name, just correct him if you think you are helping people learn the correct name."

" his health has made those trips a thing of the past "

Unfortunate but true. I have been charging through swamps, and balancing on boat decks for over 70 years. Now I am paying the price.

"If he calls a fish by the wrong name, just correct him if"
Absolutely NO problem with that. I want to be as 'correct' as possible. As far as Grunts 'Grey Snapper' goes, personally I have always called them Key West Grunts. I will do so in the future:


I do have a HUGE problem with things like this...
"A average guy can’t even keep fish 10 months out of the year and this cocksucker wants to rub everyone’s nose in it on a weekly basis. Take that poor pitiful oldman crap somewhere else. Dudes a tool. "
First of all we in the Sunshine State have mountains of fish to catch 12 months out of the year. In addition, the language is completely unacceptable. Been admiring Pensacola & the people who live in this beautiful area for many years. I know this in NO WAY represents Pensacola. Pensacola is better than that!
"Some of you just get a kick out of giving members a hard time" This too does not represent Pensacola or pff. By far the greater number who contribute on here love to share in their catches; that is to be respected!
Finally!
"According to Bob, many of his pictures are recent and current. How does he get them if he doesn't go on their boats anymore?"
Great question. Thank for asking.
Example:
This picture, and video, was of a Florida Fisherman ll trip this June of 2021.

Both Crag (L) and Captain Joey are very good friends of mine. Love sharing their good times. A very special thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard for giving me the opportunity to do so.
How is it done?
The Florida left the dock at 3:00 pm Friday; back home 6 am Sunday. Before 10 am Captain Dylan had sent be the raw pictures & video to edit. He uses a program called 'WE TRANSFER' to send the huge files.
I then edit & share with the sportsmen/women of the entire country.
I love to hunt & fish; been doing both my entire life. I advertise for NO one. I have absolutely NO reason to do so. I receive, or would accept, NOTHING from anyone. I do what I do out of love for the sport & those with a passion for the great outdoors.

So you like HOOTERS:
ST1300rider said:
On the beach you'll find the finest female fishermen in Pensacola.

View attachment 1079348

The absolute finest, AGREED!
Here also!

Now this is a much more interesting read than Grey Snapper vs Grunts!














.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

How much does a trip cost if you only eat the cigar minnows and pass on the rubylips and squid?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

You made me look again!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

🤣😂😅


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

On a fishing forum?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

😂 yes indeed. Carry on.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"How much does a trip cost if you only eat the cigar minnows and pass on the rubylips and squid? "
"You made me look again"
No time for such foolishness. I take my fishing more serious than that. This is far from the Pensacola I know & love.
Looks like some on here have had about...

"yes indeed. Carry on."
I fully intend to do just that. But I will "Carry on" sharing in our great sport; not jokes, or jokers!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bob, that ain't joey.








When She Asked You to Bring Some Ciroc but the Pussy Is Garbage 30 STONES LIGH -SB | Meme on ME.ME


When she asked you to bring some Ciroc but the pussy is garbage. 30 STONES LIGH -SB from Facebook tagged as Meme




me.me




LOL
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"bob, that ain't joey." Thank goodness!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob how do explain this? Mr smarty pants...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob how do explain this? Mr smarty pants... "
I don't... NO time for your non relate nonsense!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you believed that was joey in his avatar, then you'll believe me fishing with bernie sanders.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you enjoy your trip with good old Bernie.
" joey in his avata " And U say I mislead !!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you know anything about this?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Harbison said:


> And U say I mislead !!!


i didn't say you mislead. i do, however, agree with the premise that you promote and advertise for hubbard's marina under the guise of a florida outdoor sports writer.
jack


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Best thread in weeks! .. kind I like to get into but damn .. don't know what's goin on .. see Harrison post of fish caught .. thought it was his boat? Not? Anyways allot good pics .. from him and funny stuff on this thread


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"you promote and advertise for hubbard's marina under the guise of a florida outdoor sports writer."
I am a Florida native who believed in our state and what it has to offer. I will "promote" whatever & whomever represents the Sunshine state the best, Hubbard's, Woods'nWater included. If this is advertising I am guilty as charged and proud of it! 
I have shared many articles on this young lady who represents the same Florida I do...

If this is advertising I am guilty as charged and proud of it!

"Best thread in weeks!"
Glad you enjoy it. Would be even better if more would enjoy instead of trying to find fault.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Ronb said:


> Best thread in weeks! .. kind I like to get into but damn .. don't know what's goin on .. see Harrison post of fish caught .. thought it was his boat? Not? Anyways allot good pics .. from him and funny stuff on this thread


You think maybe its time that the owner of this forum pays Mr. Harbison to keep this going? 😂


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob did you just call my phone?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Bob did you just call my phone? 
No! 
What I want to 'keep going' is the enjoyment of our sport.

To me getting all hot & bothered over local names for fish is ridiculous.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> Harbison said:
> And U say I mislead !!!





jack2 said:


> i didn't say you mislead.


Nah that was me, for telling tourists the grunts they are catching are snapper and doubling down on it with spelling games, which was what prompted me to post rather than roll my eyes and ignore like I usually do for these ads for Hubbards. <shrug> But hey, one positive is that maybe he'll start calling them grunts rather than snapper, like he said, but somehow I doubt the folks on the Hubbards boat(s) will. 


Some of those memes are priceless, though.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> Some of those memes are priceless, though.


yep, you're right, sam. and just for bob's amusement, i'm gonna bring back my old ":bacon" avatar.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I know that’s you calling my phone. Knock it off.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gonna start a charter company. We gonna load the boat with Grey snapper and white snapper.


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

EVERY Charter or Party Boat in th' Panhandle refer to Red Porgy's as "White Snapper"....as a way to make the Customers feel Happy they are Catching extra Snapper(100 lb. total limit/person) in addition to there 2 Red Snapper. And they do taste about as good as a Red Snapper to me.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Only thing better is a ginger snapper.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishun ***** said:


> EVERY Charter or Party Boat in th' Panhandle refer to Red Porgy's as "White Snapper"....as a way to make the Customers feel Happy they are Catching extra Snapper(100 lb. total limit/person) in addition to there 2 Red Snapper. And they do taste about as good as a Red Snapper to me.


I always say, "don't knock it till you try it"


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I I own for a fact joey has been over the limit with Ruby's many times. Damn shame!!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Bwahahaha Fishin ***** gets censored by the Canadians when he’s quoted even though it shows fine as his username. I’m sure it will be in this post as well. Lordy.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"one positive is that maybe he'll start calling them grunts rather than snapper, like he said, but somehow I doubt the folks on the Hubbards boat(s) will"
Captain Wilson Hubbard started calling grunts Grey Snapper years ago; it stuck. Indeed Hubbard's will always call them Grays, but, as suggested, not me!
My good friend John Martin, a fellow Florida native, now takes video on th boat; Tammy does the still photography. Thanks to them I still feel like I am on the water. They know how important sharing is to me. They are more than happy to do it for me. 
Before leaving on the 39 hour Florida Middle Grounds trip John will be on the 1/2 day trip. Hope to get great video/pictures from him. Will post with Grunts being called Grunts.

"Bob I know that’s you calling my phone. Knock it off."
May want to invest in a call block system. I have CPR CALL BLOCKER V5000. It works great. As of now I have 1138 numbers blocked. That's 1138 who should not have called me in the first place. "Knock it off" I can call you, but you cannot all me. FANTASTIC!

"EVERY Charter or Party Boat in th' Panhandle refer to Red Porgy's as "White Snapper"....as a way to make the Customers feel Happy they are Catching extra Snapper(100 lb. total limit/person) in addition to there 2 Red Snapper. And they do taste about as good as a Red Snapper to me."
Feeling happy is what it's all about. Mort power to the Panhandle charter//part boat skippers. The 'taste' is indeed great. 

" I always say, "don't knock it till you try it " Don't let your mind play games on you and you too will love Grunts. There, I said it... Grunts!
Tried Grunts many years ago. Found the texture & flavor to be excellent.
I Took these pictures just before a great meal:


And then the best part of Grunt fishing...


I still love to hog hunt; the BIGGER the better.
The only thing I like better than a Grunt dinner:

That's my Marlin Stainless Guide gun chambered in .47-70. I play no games:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good morning Bob. How’d you sleep


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic!
Working on the report from the Tuesday 39 hour trip. it was a wet one!

Love sharing our Florida.

What the heck is a ginger snapper?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> Working on the report from the Tuesday 39 hour trip. it was a wet one!


Since he's still just using the thread to keep doing marketing for Hubbards, how bout the mods just move this thread where it belongs, in the 'Out of Area Offshore' section? Thanks!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

":Since he's still just using the thread to keep doing marketing for Hubbards"
Don't like it! Why are U reading it?
Once again... I have absolutely no affiliation with Hubbard's or any other marina. 

Love sharing our Florida. To me sharing is payback for living a lifetime in Paradise. 
1/2 day fishing is a HUGE part of Florida fishing enjoyed by multi-thousands year after year. Hubbard's is only one Marina among many. I report on them because they are very good at what they do. Love to hear about other headboats that also catch a lot of fish. 
I give who, what , when, and where in my reports. A report without giving the 'WHO' is not even 1/2 a report. If giving the who is "marketing" I am guilty as charged and proud of it. 
Another 1/2 day report to follow shortly. Hope you enjoy reading about 'Grunts' and the peoples who love to catch them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

all LIVES MATTER!
Guess I have been 'brainwashed' into sharing....

"Catfish Lives Matter" Absolutely!


*"Gallows for them all. Republicans and Democrats"
Would be no great loss! *


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on Bob!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

joey, you and bob are wanted in the principal's office.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob did it. I was just watching.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Must admit I did it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

another good idea to help me collect rent. thanks, joey
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What's rent? Never paid that!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bob,
i have a question for you. 
do you ever feel like your script is just a continuation of soliloquies or maybe you have one or two who are listening like me and joey?
jack


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Since he's still just using the thread when the Hubbard employee's pump him full of more **, how bout the mods just move this thread where it belongs, in the '*Jokes*' section? Thanks!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I am a Florida native who loves our state and what it has to offer the sportsmen/women of this great country. I share what I believe in, nothing more, nothing less. And that's NO JOKE!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wish mathgeek would come back. lol.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Best shark fighter captain ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Funniest video on yourtube.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Best shark fighter captain ever!!!!!!!!


Lol. I had forgotten about that video.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

haha I give you credit dude, I would have been gassed fighting that shark.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Owned guns my entire life. Love the tradition of the .45-70 & the power of the .357 mag.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would never own a gun. I have a cell phone and can call 911.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope the bad guys do not get you before help arrives.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I would never own a gun. I have a cell phone and can call 911.


BaWAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

BaWAAAAAAAA!!!!! 
Absolutely!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Y’all still beating this damn horse?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you ever smoke any of the devils lettuce?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Hope the bad guys do not get you before help arrives.


I'm a fast runner.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob you ever smoke any of the devils lettuce?" NO WAY!
"I'm a fast runner." Fantastic!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob this is what the real Men do for fun.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1079570


Is it a good thing I had to Google to see what a Whiteclaw is? Never heard of that one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Fish does have a holster with those Roy Rogers Cap guns.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I would never own a gun. I have a cell phone and can call 911.


you still have that ocean front property in Arizona for sell


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Is it a good thing I had to Google to see what a Whiteclaw is? Never heard of that one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure its just straight shine up in your neck of the woods. White claw probably stops around milligan area. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it over yet









Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------

